

Rails' Degenerate Front-End Support - ricny046
http://www.naildrivin5.com/blog/2014/08/07/rails-degenerate-front-end-support.html

======
btown
The closest thing I've ever seen to the "holy grail" for Rails front-end
support is [https://github.com/ssorallen/turbo-
react/](https://github.com/ssorallen/turbo-react/) . Theoretically, any user
interaction would render an entire page declaratively in the Rails style we've
come to know and love, and the frontend would grab the full HTML response over
AJAX, parse it, diff it with a Shadow DOM that it maintains, and update
individual components. So, for the small sacrifice of maybe a few extra SQL
queries you'd have cached anyways, you'd never have to worry about things like
creating and maintaining a JSON API just for the sake of having better
frontend interactivity. Right now, this implementation is just a regex-hacked-
together proof of concept, but I could see things like being able to demarcate
components that modify their own children (like maps and rich editors), and
allowing components to reconcile themselves in customizable ways (like
animations of disappearing div's). Now, if only startup life gave me time to
build this out correctly...

------
kaonashi
Start by nuking Sprockets from orbit.

